# Jazzy x Elf



## RebelWolfChris (Aug 22, 2011)

My two lovely mice, longcoat rex Elf (Colour under debate ) and Jazzy, my siamese fox, had eleven bubs this morning! Here's the proud parents, baby photos to be taken over the next few days, I don't disturb much day one.


----------

